# [aiglx] kde lento e senza bordi[risolto]

## cloc3

caricati i nuovi driver nvidia, ho provato aiglx.

al primo tentativo, kde è lento (glxgears viaggia a mezzo servizio, rispetto a gnome) e non genera i bordi alle finestre.

per configurarlo ho solamente impostato la variabile:

```

KDEWM=compiz-aiglx

```

in /etc/env.d/99kde

edit: soluzione: in xorg.conf, mettere la riga:

```

     Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

```

non è vero che kde è più lento di gnome.

----------

## X-Drum

slurp!!!

finalemente con gli ultimi drivers nvidia, aiglx diviene realta' (o quasi  :Razz: )

posso chiederti cosa hai installato e se lo hai fatto dall'albero ufficiale

oppure da qualche overlay?

sto cercado di capire quale sia la fonte migliore!

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> slurp!!!
> 
> finalemente con gli ultimi drivers nvidia, aiglx diviene realta' (o quasi )
> 
> posso chiederti cosa hai installato e se lo hai fatto dall'albero ufficiale
> ...

 

A me funziona con il compiz in portage e driver nuovi di nvidia (non so sono stati ebuildati). Devo dire che l'effetto è bello... anche se inizio ad avere il mal di mare  :Very Happy: 

Rimane il fatto che compiz e gnome-decorator, oltre agli effetti, rimangono dietro a kwin per configurabilità. Bisognerebbe tentare con qualche altro decoratore.

Aspettiamo kde4  :Smile: 

ciao.

luigi

----------

## cloc3

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> posso chiederti cosa hai installato e se lo hai fatto dall'albero ufficiale
> 
> oppure da qualche overlay?
> ...

 

tutto ufficiale. avevo rinunciato ad xgl proprio perchè l' `svn up` mi stressava eccessivamente, con gli update troppo frequenti e scorrelati da portage.

così oggi andava benone e domani ti trovavi un baco nuovo inatteso.

ho preso i driver dal bug lincato da comio nel topic nvidia-drivers.

poi ho modificato l'ebuild come suggerisce lui per un problema di librerie.

mi chiedo se non sia possibile risolvere il problema con qualche variabile d'ambiente, senza cambiare l'ebuild.

naturalmente, ho anche adattato xorg.conf come negli howto del wiki.

mi dà fastidio che kde funzioni meno bene di gnome, perché ricordo che xgl era una scheggia uguale. forse devo passare alla versione ~ di kde.

non ho capito se comio vede il mio stesso difetto o no.

----------

## comio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho capito se comio vede il mio stesso difetto o no.

 

Premesso che ho una scheda video scarsa, ho delle prestazioni discrete con finestre ballerine abbastanza fluide. Assicurati di usare i driver nvidia e non i mesa (fai glxinfo per vedere cosa stai usando).

Il mio xorg.conf (assolutamente ridondante e non ottimizzato... ma funzia):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

#       Load  "dri"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#       Option      "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

#       Option      "XkbVarant" "nodeadkeys"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "Phys" "usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input0"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "evdev"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

#       Option      "CustomKeycodes" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Phys" "usb-0000:00:10.3-2/input1"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       64.0 - 64.1

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 85.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "NoRenderExtension" "False"

    Option         "LoadKernelModule" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "NvAGP" "1"

    Option         "backingstore" "true"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

    Option         "HWCursor" "1"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    Option         "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option         "CursorShadowAlpha" "100"

    Option         "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option         "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

    Option         "IgnoreEDID" "False"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

#       Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

luigi

----------

## Apetrini

Assicuratevi di avere l'ultimo Mesa(è in portage) e poi se volete potete utilizzare compiz-quinnstorm che supporta cgwd un wd potentissimo

la versione che lo supporta(che supporta aiglx intendo) è la  x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.57-r1. Io sto usando il cgwd perche moolto bello e skinnabile.

----------

## X-Drum

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tutto ufficiale. avevo rinunciato ad xgl proprio perchè l' `svn up` mi stressava eccessivamente, con gli update troppo frequenti e scorrelati da portage.
> 
> così oggi andava benone e domani ti trovavi un baco nuovo inatteso.
> ...

 

ben detto è proprio il motivo che mi ha indotto a lasciare perdere completamente

xgl, oltretutto in questo periodo per loro stanno emergendo diversi problemi,

ma questo è un altro discorso  :Razz: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> mi dà fastidio che kde funzioni meno bene di gnome, perché ricordo che xgl era una scheggia uguale. forse devo passare alla versione ~ di kde.
> ...

 

non saprei dirti, so solo che stasera appena torno a casa emergo anche io il tutto,

uso kde 3.5.4 spero solo che come succedeva per xgl, non sia necessario

emergere mezzo gnome (la cosa mi farebbe girare altamente le scatole)

----------

## cloc3

 *comio wrote:*   

> Assicurati di usare i driver nvidia e non i mesa (fai glxinfo per vedere cosa stai usando).
> 
> 

 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ glxinfo |grep NVIDIA

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL version string: 2.1.0 NVIDIA 96.25

```

il mio problema non sta nei driver, ma nel rendimento diverso tra gnome e kde.

anche il mio xorg.conf non è ottimizzato. proverò qualcuna delle tue opzioni, ma dubito di andare lontano.

spero che non abbia ragione Apetrini ma, siccome non ho voglia di mettere xgl-coffee (per compiz-quinnstorm), non potrò mai saperlo con esattezza.

----------

## cloc3

ho ritrovato i bordi con l'opzione:

```

     Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

```

glxgears risulta ancora molto più veloce in gnome che in kde.

capiremo in seguito (forse   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## X-Drum

@cloc3

ho appena emerso i nuovi drivers nvidia e le prestazioni non ne

hanno risentito (fps bloccati), ma quake4 è piu' fluido anche se ogni tanto

c'è qualche impercettibile irregolarità con i font in game.

per quanto riguarda il maledetto compiz qualche buon samaritano

(non mi voglio arrendere all'evidenza) mi conferma che c'è "mezzo gnome"

da emergere come dipendenza?

se si non vi sono assolutamente alternative a compiz?

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> @cloc3
> 
> per quanto riguarda il maledetto compiz qualche buon samaritano
> 
> (non mi voglio arrendere all'evidenza) mi conferma che c'è "mezzo gnome"
> ...

 

Ti confermo che ci sono una marea di dipendenze di gnome.

ciao

----------

## gamberetto

[ semiOT ]

Sembra che gli sviluppatori di Kde stiano integrando in qualche modo compiz per fornire un supporto nativo:

OSSBlog - Kde 3.5 supporterà nativamente Compiz  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## comio

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> [ semiOT ]
> 
> Sembra che gli sviluppatori di Kde stiano integrando in qualche modo compiz per fornire un supporto nativo:
> 
> OSSBlog - Kde 3.5 supporterà nativamente Compiz 
> ...

 

io aspetto allora.

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

@comio

grazie per l'enensima conferma, davvero mi secca installare

cosi tante dipendenze solo per compiz  :Mad: 

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> [ semiOT ]
> 
> Sembra che gli sviluppatori di Kde stiano integrando in qualche modo compiz per fornire un supporto nativo:
> 
> 

 

non vedo l'ora, sarebbe stupendo avere a disposizione un composite manager per kde,

non me ne voglia compiz, ma la sua dipendenza dal progetto gnome è palese e non

si presta affatto bene all'uso con kde (se non ricordo male l'unico windows decorator disponibile è per gnome?)

----------

## Onip

io ho gnome ed è parecchio che non uso più XGL e soci, ma l'ho messo un mesetto fa ad un mio amico con kde. Mi sembra di ricordare che le dipendenze di Gnome fossero dovute a gconf-editor. Questo però è stato sostituito da un'utility simile, ma specifica per compiz ( gset-compiz credo ), quindi (forse) le dipendenze sono un po' meno esose per voi. Inoltre, riguardo ai window decorator, so (sicuramente) che esiste anche un certo cgwd che è pensato per essere slegato da gnome, ed inoltre è pure skinnabile   :Wink:  .

Forse la questione merita di essere approfondita

----------

## X-Drum

 *Onip wrote:*   

> *
> 
> Forse la questione merita di essere approfondita

 

grazie onip, si a questo punto credo proprio che mi convenga andare

a curiosare in un overlay di terze parti sperando appunto in una versione

di compiz piu' recente (e che quindi include queste modifiche)

per tagliare le dipendenze

----------

## comio

Tornando in argomento, 

per il fatto che mancano i bordi, credo che sia qualche problema del gnome-windows-decoretor. Ti chiederei di rimettere kwin come gestore e di lanciare da riga di comando compiz-aiglx.

Dovresti avere l'elenco degli errori.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non vedo l'ora, sarebbe stupendo avere a disposizione un composite manager per kde,
> 
> non me ne voglia compiz, ma la sua dipendenza dal progetto gnome è palese e non
> ...

 

beh... non vedo il motivo di cui lamentarsi... tutto quello che riguarda compiz è nato in novell, che ci ha buttato i soldi. hanno preso un wm da modificare ed hanno scelto metacity per il valido motivo che loro utilizzano gnome, non kde come desktop predefinito, le stesse cose puoi vederle con tutto quello che riguarda mono, evolution ed altri tool che sono nati da novell.

in ogni caso quello che porta il maggior numero di dipendenze è gconf, in quanto compiz si integra alla perfezione in gnome e tramite gconf è possibile modificare i plugins graficamente ed in runtime. 

in ogni caso ripeto: è un wm nato per gnome, quindi è palese che ne richieda una qualche dipendenza.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> in ogni caso ripeto: è un wm nato per gnome, quindi è palese che ne richieda una qualche dipendenza.

 

grazie per la precisazione Ic3M4n,

ma le origini di xgl le conoscevo gia' l'unico "lamento" è il seguente:

credevo che con l'avvento (sebbene sia ad uno stato embrionale) di aixgl

le cose fossero cambiate relativamente al composite manager da adoperare,

pensavo che:

-fosse presente una versione modificata di compiz

-fosse nato un fork o un altro manager 

redhat di che per usare compiz per aixgl non è un'idea malvagia

dato che secondo loro è stato realizzato bene (almeno cosi dicevano)

non mi pare di aver gridato allo scandalo o aver sputato sopra progetti e developers

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, non ho detto quello.

l'unica cosa è che sia novell che redhat utilizzano gnome, e sono le due distribuzioni che sganciano i soldi per queste cose. i tool cui si riferiva nel thread che permettono di ridurre le dipendenze di gnome sono create da utenti kde che non vogliono metter su tutto gnome. non sono supportate benissimo da quello che ho capito e possono subire casini da una versione ad un'altra.

----------

## comio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> no, non ho detto quello.
> 
> l'unica cosa è che sia novell che redhat utilizzano gnome, e sono le due distribuzioni che sganciano i soldi per queste cose. i tool cui si riferiva nel thread che permettono di ridurre le dipendenze di gnome sono create da utenti kde che non vogliono metter su tutto gnome. non sono supportate benissimo da quello che ho capito e possono subire casini da una versione ad un'altra.

 

Spero che prima o poi si mettano d'accordo sui file di configurazione e gestione...

```

[ File Configurazione / Registro ] -> [ Backend Generico e Standard] -> [ Frontend KDE o GNOME/gconf ]

                                                      \-> [ Accesso da applicazione con libreria standard ]

```

luigi

----------

## Ic3M4n

non credo che sia così semplice... da quello che ho capito kde non ha un registro di configurazione simile a quello di gnome. e gconf secondo me è eccezionale per modificare le impostazioni dei programmi.

un po' meno eccezionale scrivere un programma che si interfacci con gconf, ho provato a dare una letta al tutto ma mi sembra molto molto complicato.

----------

## X-Drum

update!

sono passato a xorg-x11-7.1

ed ho installato beryl (il fork di compiz-quinnstorm)

il quale ha meno dipendenze (eliminato tutto lo stuff gnome)

e quindi va benissimo per gli utenti kde!

che dire, il tutto va benissimo ed i nuovi plugins sono a dir poco

fantastici  :Very Happy: 

trovate gli ebuild di beryl sull'svn xgl-coffee

se avete domande fatevi sotto!!!

(happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> (glxgears viaggia a mezzo servizio, rispetto a gnome)
> 
> per configurarlo ho solamente impostato la variabile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

asino.   :Embarassed: 

con quella impostazione, vorresti che gnome faccia partire compiz?

digitando: compiz-aiglx da terminale, anche gnome fa viaggiare glxgears sotto tono.

rispetto alla mia esperienza di Xgl, quindi, osservo una perdita enorme di prestazioni.

me la tengo, perché non ho voglia di rimettere xgl-coffe, ma intanto metto risolto al mio post.

se volete, continuate pure ad utilizzarlo per altre notizie su aiglx.

----------

## Luca89

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> un po' meno eccezionale scrivere un programma che si interfacci con gconf, ho provato a dare una letta al tutto ma mi sembra molto molto complicato.

 

Non mi pare cosÃ¬ complicato, ho scritto qualche applet per il pannello di gnome in python e usavo facilmente gconf per le impostazioni.

----------

